# WTF!  Nothing Smells That Good!



## MAC_Whore (Jan 9, 2007)

Any perfume that costs $3,000.00 should come with multiple orgasms!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2915856/...bo=2379066&P=1


----------



## juli (Jan 9, 2007)

This thing is hugeeeeee... I saw it early Dec at SAKS.  That was my first thought! $3000.00!?!?!?! It doesn't even smell that nice! I think there is existing thread about this Juicy perume.


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 10, 2007)

MAC_Whore...AGREED!!  You're too funny!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 10, 2007)

uhhh...that's just insane.  I never even buy the 3.4 ounce bottle because I like to try new ones all the time, never mind 20 ounces!!  Crrrazy!


----------



## Holly (Jan 10, 2007)

Good lord D: 3000?! Could it be a typo??


----------



## faifai (Jan 10, 2007)

It doesn't even list the notes. It could smell like l'eau du Ass, for all we know.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_Good lord D: 3000?! Could it be a typo??_

 
Sadly, I don't think so.  It is a parfum and there is 20 oz. of it.  The regular bottles are 1.7oz and 3.4 oz. and those are generally filled with eau de parfum and eau do toilette, which are watered down versions of parfum.  This bottle is bigger than those giant 16oz coke bottles.  

Here's what will happen if you buy this:

a) It will go bad before you ever use it all.

b) You will become so sick of its scent, that you will be unable to control the urge to vomit when you smell it on anyone. 

c) You will end up giving it away.  Just save yourself the time of buying it and give your friends $50 bills instead.


----------



## Holly (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Sadly, I don't think so. It is a parfum and there is 20 oz. of it. The regular perfume bottles are 1.7oz and 3.4 oz. and those are generally eau de parfum and eau do toilette, which are watered down versions of parfum. This perfume is bigger than those giant 16oz coke bottles. 

Here's what will happen if you buy this:

a) It will go bad before you ever use it all.

b) You will become so sick of its scent, that you will be unable to control the urge to vomit when you smell it on anyone. 

c) You will end up giving it away. Just save yourself the time of buying it and give your friends $50 bills instead._

 
Jeeez! Must be for those people who love to *douse* themselves in parfum, and stick to the same scent for a while. But still, that's sick!


----------



## user79 (Jan 15, 2007)

It's for dumb people who want to waste their money.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It's for dumb people who want to waste their money._

 
And stink.


----------

